# Financing..?



## jwright (May 11, 2010)

What are the chances of a bank loaning 5000 for 5 years on a 07 brute??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Depends on your credit and the bank. Some people could do it no prob, others would find it impossible. 

On a side note, what all is done to this 07 brute?


----------



## jwright (May 11, 2010)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19738


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thats what I did with my 08 a year and a half ago. But it was 5k for 3yrs. Thats about what the cu said it was worth and as long as they would go. And my credit is good.


----------



## jwright (May 11, 2010)

I'd go shorter but I only want about a $100 payment.


----------

